# One of my walk dogs died



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

This is the first time this has happened. She was fine 2 weeks ago, but died of kidney failure yesterday aged nine

I need to go cuddle the rest


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

how sad for everyone involved 
she was lucky to have you bring some extra joy and love into her life along with her family.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So sorry Rona, for the owners too of course. It must be hard as you must get so attached too them.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear that, it's so tough.  I've had a few - one was just last week, but she was 15/16 so a good age. Two were very sad, killed after running across a road (not with us), one the owners were so kind, they let me go to say goodbye to him before he had to take his last walk to the vets.

Run free at the bridge all the doggies, hope you are not hurting too much and can be of comfort to the owners. Some are comforted by our tears, some by our strength, xx


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you.

I had a call this afternoon from a former client who I pop in to see every now and then. 
She wanted my opinion on her lovely old Lab who she said wasn't well 

I don't think it's his time just yet


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I'm so sorry rona


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

Sorry to hear this, these things are never nice or easy... our male Akita passed away Oct 2013 he was 13, then 12 months later almost to the day, at 13 our female Akita passed away.


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

Sorry to hear this, it is hard. I worked in a kennels for a number of years and it's sad to hear when any dog moves on but especially the regulars.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

rona said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I had a call this afternoon from a former client who I pop in to see every now and then.
> She wanted my opinion on her lovely old Lab who she said wasn't well
> ...


Seems his time was close and unless there's a miracle this gorgeous boy will be leaving us this coming week 

This one is like one of my own and was my very first walk dog. We had such good times together. 
I'm devastated and will surely cry when I go to say goodbye


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I did :cryin:


----------

